# Nature finds a way...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I found this picture of a mama eagle keeping her eggs warm. And I think I have it tough because I'm cold and drinking a cup of coffee. Nature finds a way, and nature is tough as nails.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that real? If there's still snow around it seems impossible that they would be brooding eggs already.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know the location, but I'm thinking with altitude and weird weather, it would certainly be possible. The weekend weather here is supposed to be low of 16 for two nights and I have EWTs nesting.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Goes to show ya what good mothers birds are.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Eagle Nesting & Young


How big is an eagle's nest? Who builds the nest? Learn the answers to common questions about bald and golden eagle nesting.




www.nationaleaglecenter.org


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I don't know the location, but I'm thinking with altitude and weird weather, it would certainly be possible. The weekend weather here is supposed to be low of 16 for two nights and I have EWTs nesting.


Ouch. We're pretty much done with that now.


----------

